# Which new Nikon for me?



## edgley (Feb 7, 2012)

I have a D300, which I am very happy with.
The only thing that has me even thinking about a new camera is getting better low ISO performance.

I will use upto 800 without problem, but don't like going above that, unless I really have to.
I am nothing more than a happy snapper, who has some nice glass and likes to be able to take lots of FPS.
Not interested in video as I have my eye on the new Panny 3CCD thats due out next month.

So the only thing I can think of is to look at getting a second hand D700 as that should let me go unto 1600 without problems.
Not even sure that there is a question in amongst all this text


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Feb 7, 2012)

I shoot 3200 with my D700 and LR still cleans it up nicely. Its a bigger, heavier camera and you will require FX lenses if you don't already have them. It shares the same batteries and grip as the D300 which is useful. The Menu and controls are also very similar.


----------



## Tucniak (Feb 7, 2012)

And if you wait a bit, there should be plenty of D700 bodies on the second hand market in the coming months with the release of the D800 soon.

I shoot with a D700 and find it to be a fantastic camera. Mine will not be on the second hand market, no need to upgrade. The reason I went for it was to be able to take pictures inside churches, old buildings and the like when travelling. I have not been disappointed. If you are careful with your exposure, you can get acceptable shots at iso 6400. and I expect the will improve with LR4 new engine.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Feb 8, 2012)

I would consider a good look at the D7000. Uses your existing lenses and is great in low light.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Feb 8, 2012)

D800 has been announced now.....


----------



## b_gossweiler (Feb 8, 2012)

sizzlingbadger said:


> D800 has been announced now.....



Could almost be a reason to switch to Nikon 

Guess we have to wait a little for the 5D MkIII ....

Beat


----------



## Brad Snyder (Feb 10, 2012)

Looks like a beautiful piece of work.... I'm just not up for learning another whole new tech/widget OS...


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 10, 2012)

Brad Snyder said:


> Looks like a beautiful piece of work.... I'm just not up for learning another whole new tech/widget OS...



Not to mention having to replace all your lenses. 

Hal


----------



## Brad Snyder (Feb 11, 2012)

....too true.


----------



## edgley (Feb 14, 2012)

Guess I will wait till the D700 bodies drop in price and see then.
I did try a friends 5D, the images where, obviously, much better but the controls (or lack of them) and the feel of the camera just didn't do it for me.

I will go and hold a 7000, but I think I want something more chunky.


----------



## happycranker (Feb 17, 2012)

I am also a D700 user and there was an great article by Thom regarding price drop on his web site which he states 
_D700. _[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]At the moment, used D700s are running close to the price you can find one new (assuming you can even find one). As I wrote not too long ago, if you told me I could only have one camera, the D700 would be that choice. It produces high quality images, it's more compact than a D3 series body and thus more carryable in more situations, it has a solid, advanced feature set, and it's a workhorse. There's absolutely nothing wrong with a D700. A lot of you are expecting D700 used prices to plummet when the D800 hits. I'm not so sure. First, it's a damned good camera, and even US$2300 is enough different than US$3000 that the demand will stay high for D700s. Moreover, D800s are going to be in short supply for awhile, and there aren't that many D700's out there changing hands. No, I suspect the D700 will command at least D300s/D400 prices for the foreseeable future (currently it fetches more).[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]If you are a Nikon owner then I really recommend his site [/FONT]http://www.bythom.com/

My order is already in for the D800....


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Feb 17, 2012)

I'll be getting a D800 when the initial fuss is over and they are cheaper, probably next year. By then I'll also be looking at a new iMac which will probably be required with such large files to process!


----------



## happycranker (Feb 20, 2012)

True, but luckily my PC is up to spec at the moment, but may need to invest in some SSD's !


----------



## edgley (Feb 21, 2012)

Go the whole hog, get an SSD RAID 

I have a couple of friends with D700, so I am going to be keeping close to them this year in the hope that they upgrade.


----------



## wblink (Feb 22, 2012)

Nobody for 800E? Why?


----------



## happycranker (Feb 23, 2012)

Willem, I did consider the D800E, but a lot of my work is with Architecture and buildings so I think moire will be an issue for me. I know that LR4 has a brush to remove, but I was not keen to use on possibly large areas? 

But if I did predominantly landscapes I would probably jump.


----------



## wblink (Feb 23, 2012)

happycranker said:


> Willem, I did consider the D800E, but a lot of my work is with Architecture and buildings so I think moire will be an issue for me. I know that LR4 has a brush to remove, but I was not keen to use on possibly large areas?
> 
> But if I did predominantly landscapes I would probably jump.



Yes, I understand.

I am an amateur, full time -). My pictures are from whatever I see around me and like. Mostly not buildings and other pictures with repeating structures. When I search in LR 80% of them are landscape or people.

The only thing I like to do besides is MACRO. I don't kow how the 800E will affect these pictures (yes, my objectives faults will become present ...).

Any hints someone?


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Feb 24, 2012)

The D800E is a specialist camera, unless you need insane sharpness at huge print sizes I would stay away from it. It will more likely be used under certain conditions only, so will likely form part of a photogs camera kit along with another camera body(s). There are tools to help remove moire in post production but its not always that successful and it blurs the pixels so defeats the object of having an AA filter in the first place


----------



## viento (Mar 5, 2012)

I recently sold my beloved D700 but noticed afterwards that the second hand prices aren´t breaking down as quick and as much as I had suspected. So I could have kept it a bit longer.  
As I still have my D90 I´m not in a hurry for the D800 to pop up. Furthermore I guess its  fraternal twin,the D800E, is one highly interesting "machine" that will produce about the same marginal problems concerning moiré like the Leica M9 which lacks the same anti-aliasing filter.A phone call with Leica Germany assured me that moiré is a highly overrated feature and only occurs very scarcely.(..and the anti-aliasing filter is no absolute protection against moiré in any camera.)
I will have to compare both cams and decide then. 
Another "heretical" thought: Canon´s new EOS 5D Mark III could be the real "successor" of the Nikon D700 as both D800 /E are quite different versions of digi-cams. And as the D700 was the little sibling of the D3, Nikon could surprise us next year with a smaller and more inexpensive "economic" version of the D4 ...D400 maybe...

Best regards!
Hardy


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Mar 6, 2012)

I think M9's are pretty scarce too


----------



## viento (Mar 6, 2012)

sizzlingbadger said:


> I think M9's are pretty scarce too



Yep!

...money, money...:hail:


----------



## wblink (Mar 8, 2012)

But the answer from Leica is not .....


----------



## happycranker (Mar 21, 2012)

Well last night my local dealer had the Nikon rep give a very good talk and demo of the new D4 and D800, so I got to handle both and they are amazing. Unfortunately the D800 was a pre-production model so we were not allowed to save pictures to a CF card, but you could with the D4. The new focus tracking function is really good and included in both models is face recognition, which locks brilliantly even when moving and can also lock on up to 16 faces!

The evening was topped by a good slide and video show from a famous Australian photographer David Dare Parker who is also in Nikon Ambassador and he talked about his life in photo journalism.


----------

